# A New View of Energy Balance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A Violent Uprising? Arthur Schopenhauer, a preeminent 19th century philosopher, once said that truth isnâ??????t always as easily accepted as weâ??????d like it to be. Specifically, he stated: “Truth always goes in 3 stages. First it is ridiculed, then violently opposed, and finally accepted as self-evident.” Now, in this article, I intend to introduce the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

